# Kill the weed and grass, but not the flowers and veggies?



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

OK, let me have it all. Your best options for killing off grass and weeds without killing the flowers and veggies? My yard is a nightmare of foot tall grass (no mowing yet), weeds I don't like and shoveling that needs doing. I think the digging will be easier after the grass and weeds are killed off. (not a lot of grass is being left. It will mostly be garden spaces.)

And yes, I KNOW chemicals are not the preferred way to go, but I want this done immediately. I don't have much more time to waste waiting for stuff to die from vinegar or bleach. It's not working.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Glyphosate, mixed three ounces to a gallon of water from a 41% concentrate. Put a shot of dish soap in there, too.
It'll kill most of what you spray, but won't harm anything you don't spray.


----------



## DoubleD (Jan 28, 2007)

Mow it very low, then dig or till. Having a tall stand of dead material is not going to be any easier to work with.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Dig it by hand. OR cut it low and cover with cardboard or thick newspapers and dirt and mulch. Pay a few teenagers to do it for you if thats too much work for you. If I lived close, you could pay me to do it  I love that kind of stuff. Thats how I make most of my beds, by the cover and rot method.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Mow or cut, wet then cover with plastic. The sun will heat to above 120F which is hot enough to kill off the live grass/weeds plus any seeds. Leave it in place until everything is nice & dead. It may still be somewhat of a job to turn over due to all the plant roots. Make sure to add compost to the soil afterwards as heating to a temp high enough to fry the plants will kill beneficial bacteria in the soil. Google soalrizing soil for more info.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

How long will it take to let everything rot off? I have someone scheduled to do the digging in about 10 days!


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Since you want immediacy and don't mind using chemicals read the label for Finale' herbicide and see if it will work in your situation. It works faster than a glyhosate product.

http://www.grounds-mag.com/mag/grounds_maintenance_finale_vs_roundup/ I haven't done reading to see if it can be used on garden areas hence advising you to read a label for it.


----------

